# Imac G5 toujours allumé



## p@ko (25 Mars 2005)

Bonjour et bravo pour ce super site très sympa.

Je viens de faire le grand saut dans le monde du mac en achetant un imac G5. Après une dizaine d'années comme informaticien "pro Microsoft" je suis tombé sous le charme de l'ordinateur à la pomme si célèbre.

Je me permets de vous poser trois petites questions pour lesquelles je n'ai pas trouvé de solutions ou de conseils..

1) Est-ce conseillé d'éteindre le imac G5 lorsqu'on ne souhaite pas l'utiliser durant plusieurs heures où n'y a t'il aucun risque de le laisser toujours allumé ? 

2) Est-ce bien de l'éteindre tous les jours avec la fonction "suspendre" ou est-il plutôt conseillé de l'arrêter totalement ?

3) Dans l'idée d'ajouter de la mémoire (256Mb de base), est-il possible d'y ajouter une seule barette de 512Mb ? ou est-ce que cela fonctionne par paire et je suis obligé de mettre une 256 identique à celle présente ?

Dans l'attente de vos réponses, merci beaucoup d'avance et salutations

Pascal


----------



## kathy h (25 Mars 2005)

p@ko a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour et bravo pour ce super site très sympa.
> 
> Je viens de faire le grand saut dans le monde du mac en achetant un imac G5. Après une dizaine d'années comme informaticien "pro Microsoft" je suis tombé sous le charme de l'ordinateur à la pomme si célèbre.
> 
> ...




Ces sujets ont déjà été abordés à de nombreuses reprises, surtout la question d'éteindre ou non .

Par exemple Tu vas dans " recherche" tu tapes " +éteindre+ veille et tu trouveras ton bonheur. 



et si tu fais cette recherche tu tomberas sur cette page :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/search.php?searchid=298516

ensuite tu n'as plus qu'à choisir la discu qui t'interesses.
Bienvenue sur Macgé


----------



## JPTK (25 Mars 2005)

p@ko a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour et bravo pour ce super site très sympa.
> 
> Je viens de faire le grand saut dans le monde du mac en achetant un imac G5. Après une dizaine d'années comme informaticien "pro Microsoft" je suis tombé sous le charme de l'ordinateur à la pomme si célèbre.
> 
> ...




1) Certains le laisse toujours en veille, d'autres l'éteignent, y a pas d'obligation, seulement des choix, personnellement je le mets en veille quand je pars quelques heures et je l'éteint la nuit.

2) Idem, faut juste savoir qu'en veille il consomme un peu plus qu'éteint évidemment.

3) Tu ferais mieux de mettre direct 2 x 512, ça permet d'avoir un bus qui tourne en 128 bits, mais pas d'obligation une fois de plus.


Tu te feras une idée plus précise en parcourant les nombreuses discussions évoquées dans le post de kathy h.


----------



## puffade (26 Mars 2005)

p@ko a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour et bravo pour ce super site très sympa.
> 
> Je viens de faire le grand saut dans le monde du mac en achetant un imac G5. Après une dizaine d'années comme informaticien "pro Microsoft" je suis tombé sous le charme de l'ordinateur à la pomme si célèbre.
> 
> ...


----------



## p@ko (26 Mars 2005)

OK, j'ai pris note de tous vos conseils et je vous en remercie. J'ai bien effectué quelques recherches sur le principe de le laisser allumer en permanence ou non, mais en prenant une trentaine de posts différents, les réponses sont très alléatoires, apparement il n'y a pas de pour et pas de contre.. Je verrais selon les besoins.

Merci beaucoup et bonnes fêtes de Pâques !


----------



## Apca (26 Mars 2005)

Moi, perso, je suspend l'acitivité tous les soir, et je l'éteind quands je ne l'utilise pas pendant plusieur jours.




			
				p@ko a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup et bonnes fêtes de Pâques !



Toi aussi   et n'hésite pas à revenir poser tes questions, ou demander des conseils, ou autre...


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Mars 2005)

La veille c'est bien car hop on retrouve instantanement le job abandonné le soir avant .... l'arrêter complètement réduit un peu la facture d'électricité .... mais j'ai lu qu'il se faisait au cours de la nuit des séquences automatiques Apple de maintenance.... et que par conséquent il valait mieux le laisser allumé de temps en temps.


----------



## Apca (26 Mars 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> mais j'ai lu qu'il se faisait au cours de la nuit des séquences automatiques Apple de maintenance.... et que par conséquent il valait mieux le laisser allumé de temps en temps.



Exact, mais quands tu dit qu'il doit rester allumer, il faut qu'il soit alliumer. Car suspendre l'activité ne veut pas dire allumer...


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Mars 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Exact, mais quands tu dit qu'il doit rester allumer, il faut qu'il soit alliumer. Car suspendre l'activité ne veut pas dire allumer...


J'ai personnellement résolu le problème en utilisant ONYX qui permet de lancer ces opérations de maintenance sans avoir besoin d'attendre la nuit .... 
Donc j'éteins mon imac le soir lorsque je n'ai pas besoin de retravailler dessus le lendemain à la 1ere heure


----------



## NightWalker (26 Mars 2005)

Bonsoir,

Bien mon iMac G5 reste allumer depuis que je l'ai reçu en décembre 2004. En fait, c'est vrai que c'est plus rapide de le sortir de la mise en veille que de le rallumer. En contre parti, il travail très dur pendant mon absence pour Folding@Home. D'ailleurs pour ceux qui laissent leur machine allumée, si vous pouvez faire profiter de la disponibilité de votre machine et rejoindre le groupe de MacGénération.

bonne soirée


----------



## ibicus (27 Mars 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Exact, mais quands tu dit qu'il doit rester allumer, il faut qu'il soit alliumer. Car suspendre l'activité ne veut pas dire allumer...



Il faut en déduire que les opérations de maintenance ne se font pas quand le mac est en suspension d'activité ?
logiquement oui mais je voudrais être certain...
merci


----------



## Apca (27 Mars 2005)

ibicus a dit:
			
		

> Il faut en déduire que les opérations de maintenance ne se font pas quand le mac est en suspension d'activité ?
> logiquement oui mais je voudrais être certain...
> merci



Non, pour que les opérations de maintenance ce fassent, il faut qu'il soit allumé, et par exemple mettre l'écran en veille. Alors c'est bon. Mais en suspendant l'activité il ne fera rien...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

je profite, apres une recherche j'ai pas trouvé :

elle consiste en quoi cette maintenance ?


merci


----------



## r e m y (30 Mars 2005)

Ce n'est pas vraiment de la maintenance... 

MacOS X en bon système UNIX, enregistre des tas d'information dans des fichiers de log. Il enregistre des évênements liés au système sous forme de fichiers textes.

Si on le laisse faire, ces fichiers deviennent vite très gros, et l'ajout d'une nouvelle ligne prend de plus en plus de temps (car il faut d'abord accéder à la fin du fichier, puis enregistrer la nouvelle ligne), ce qui peut ralentir le Mac.

Les opérations programmées pour être lancée à 3 heure du mat (mais on peut facilement changer cette heure), consiste chaque jour pour certaines, chaque semaine, voire chaque mois pour d'autre, à archiver le fichier log en le nommant par exemple mail.log1, pour recréer un nouveau mail.log vierge (l'anvien mail.log1 est renommé mail.log2, l'ancien mail.log2 en mail.log3...etc jusqu'à mail.log7 qui est supprimé et remplacé par l'ancien mail.log6)

Bref c'est de l'archivage des fichiers d'historiques du système pour éviter tout ralentissement. (ce sont les fichiers que l'on peut consulter en lançant le Moniteur, dans le dossier utilitaires)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

merci :love:


----------



## r e m y (30 Mars 2005)

On peut executer manuellement ces scripts
Lancer le Terminal et taper
sudo periodic daily (entrée)
saisir le mot de passe administrateur (entrée)

puis
sudo periodic weekly (entrée)
(celui là est un peu plus long à être éxécuté)

puis quand on a récupéré la main
sudo periodic monthly (entrée)


Pour modifier l'heure d'exécution automatique des scripts périodiques, il faut localiser le fichier crontab.
le bon fichier est dans /private/etc/
(depuis le Finder choisir "aller vers" dans le menu du Finder ad hoc et taper /private/etc/ )

Commencer par noter les autorisations d'accès de ce fichier. POmme I et dans le bas de la fenêtre, bien noter comment elles sont réglées.
Modifier les autorisations d'accès pour être autorisé en lecture/ecriture
puis faire une copie du fichier crontab (le sélectionner et faire POmme-D), pour pouvoir y revenir si les modifs ci-après conduisent à des problèmes.

Ensuite double cliquer sur crontab. Il devrait s'ouvrir avec TexteEdit. Ensuite il suffit de regarder comment il est fichu et le modifier pour choisir d'autres heures d'éxécution.

Par exemple, le mien est maintenant comme suit:

# /etc/crontab
SHELL=/bin/sh
PATH=/etc:/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin
HOME=/var/log
#
#minute hour mday month wday who command
#
#*/5 * * * * root /usr/libexec/atrun
#
# Run daily/weekly/monthly jobs.
30 19 * * * root periodic daily
35 19 * * 6 root periodic weekly
45 19 1 * * root periodic monthly


pour une éxécution à 19h30 du script journalier (chaque jour), 19h35 le script hebdomadire (chaque 6ème jour de la semaine, donc le samedi), 19h45 pour le script mensuel (le 1er jour du mois)

Ensuite il suffit de quitter textedit et confirmer l'enregistrement des modifs, 
Refaire un pomme-I sur le nouveau crontab pour remettre les autorisations d'accès à l'identique de ce qu'on avait noté sur le fichier original.

puis redémarrer le Mac


nb: Quelques explications:
La ligne ci-dessous,
minute hour mday month wday who command
signifie que les valeurs du tableau correspondent, dans l'ordre à:
minutes, heure, jour du mois, mois, jour de la semaine, QUI exécute l'action, Quelle action

Ensuite 
30 19 * * * root periodic daily
à 19h30 quelque soit le jour du mois, quel que soit le mois, quel que soit le jour de la semaine, Root exécute le script periodic daily

35 19 * * 6 root periodic weekly
à 19h35 quelque soit le jour du mois, quel que soit le mois, si le jour de la seamine est "6" (samedi), Root exécute le script periodic weekly

45 19 1 * * root periodic monthly
à 19h45 si le jour du mois est 1 (le 1er de chaque mois), quel que soit le mois, quel que soit le jour de la semaine, Root exécute le script periodic monthly

Voilà, avec ça vous pouvez adapter ce crontab, voire ajouter d'autres actions automatiques

Attention à réenregistrer le fichier en lui remettant ensuite les bonnes autorisations d'accès!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

merci remy :love: mais je prefere ne pas toucher le terminal , 
en plus là je trouve la manip assez compliqué    

je laissera mon ordi allumé une  nuit par moment
cela me parait plus judicieux pour la nulle que je suis


----------



## Tangi (30 Mars 2005)

C'est vrai que ce sujet a été abordé plus d'une fois... Moi personnellement je suspend l'activité de mon iMac la nuit et quand je ne dois pas l'utiliser pendant plusieurs heures, en revanche je l'éteins quand je pars plusieurs jours...

L'avantage de suspendre l'activité c'est de pouvoir rallumer son ordinateur en quelques secondes, de surfer sur Internet en une vingtaine de secondes, bref on retrouve son ordinateur tel qu'on l'avait laissé, c'est hyper pratique... 
De plus il est parfaitement silencieux, on voit juste son petit coeur battre :love:... Et il ne consomme pas beaucoup plus d'énergie que quand il est éteint... 

Bref c'est la solution qui me semble la plus simple, la plus pratique aussi... Il suffit d'appuyer sur le bouton d'alimentation (si l'option "Permettre au bouton d'alimentation de suspendre l'activité" est activée dans les "Préférences systèmes"-->"Economie d'énergie"-->onglet "Options") et puis au retour d'appuyer sur une petite touche pour le réveiller, enfentin...

Pour ce qui est des scripts de maintenance (quotidien, hebdomadaire, mensuel), j'utilise Onyx, gratuit, ça m'évite de devoir laisser mon ordinateur allumé toute la nuit, uniquement pour exécuter ces scripts, ça m'évite aussi de passer par le Terminal, Onyx le fait très bien...

*Donc solution : suspension d'avtivité (la plupart du temps sauf quand je m'absente plusieurs jours) et *ONYX...

...


----------



## NANNAOU (30 Mars 2005)

je suis comme toi j'ai imac 20 pouce g4 et mac ox. Cependant j'ai une grand e question qu'est ce qui faut faire pour trouver un logiciel de synthese vocale???


----------



## r e m y (30 Mars 2005)

logiciel de synthèse vocale? C'est à dire?


----------



## Tangi (30 Mars 2005)

NANNAOU a dit:
			
		

> je suis comme toi j'ai imac 20 pouce g4 et mac ox. Cependant j'ai une grand e question qu'est ce qui faut faire pour trouver un logiciel de synthese vocale???


Je suis un peu perdu, quel rapport avec le sujet ???? ...

Tu peux préciser un peu, parce que là je vois pas :rose:...


----------

